# Im doing it....



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Ok, so I have never shared anything I have made with anyone. Ever.

Thought what the hell, just throw this out there for fun.

Listen to FUcking Fuckin Jam.mp3 by Thatotherguy on #SoundCloud




__





SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds


Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




soundcloud.app.goo.gl





Just a once through with my bass and guitar. This is what came out the other end. Ita rough, its raw and at one point I forgot the guitar was tuned to Eb and got some things a little shifted but the groove is pretty solid I think and of the whole 2 min of it, there is a good 45 seconds or so that are kinda fun.

My goal here, if I have one, is to just let something go out into the universe in the hopes that it might inspire me to do it again. 

Cheers All

p.s. don't mind the title, I didn't expect to upload it


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Great Fendery tones. Sounds like position 2 on a Strat.

I heard where you were trying to find the key. It happens. The only guys who never hit clams are the ones who take no chances.

Rock on Man!


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Nice ! 
Thanks for sharing ! 
I wish I could do so... :|


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'll never be the best, I probably won't ever be good.... but ill be damn sure I have the most fun 
....maybe not the most fun, that would make it a contest. Let's just say I have a lot of fun.

I like just jamming cause you never know what might come out the other side and there isn't a lot of pressure. Can't tell ya you did it wrong if you don't even know what you are doing lol

....that being said, there are some BRUTAL parts where in hindsight, it was all kinds of wrong 🤣


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mawmow said:


> Nice !
> Thanks for sharing !
> I wish I could do so... :|


Why can't you?


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great stuff. Really like that you shared it. why not! As you said it might inspire you to do it again, it might inspire other to share as well.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Brunz said:


> Why can't you?


Clumsy hands... and a bit lazy I guess... 
I am not a Chicago blues player, nor a rocker.
My focus is on acoustic fingerstyle melodies.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

that's some wavy gravy, baby. 
classic butt-rock.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Always remember, in spite of mainstream TV trying to make it so, music is not a competition.

It really isn't. The BUSINESS of music can be competitive, but art and music should not be in my opinion.

Some things aren't down to faster, higher, longer or even more precise.

I could point to Bob Dylan as an example.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

mawmow said:


> Clumsy hands... and a bit lazy I guess...
> I am not a Chicago blues player, nor a rocker.
> My focus is on acoustic fingerstyle melodies.


But those are amazing too!
Sorry I didn't mean to say too.... that would presume something else here was amazing 🤣

I thought you meant you couldn't share it. Sharing is good.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Milkman said:


> Always remember, in spite of mainstream TV trying to make it so, music is not a competition


Your damn right buddy!
There will always be better, faster, soulful, talented..... blah blah blah out there but no one is you and you decided your worth.

.... that being said, ill challenge anyone to a wrong-note-off any day of the week


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice stuff! Thanks for sharing your music with us


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Thanks for posting sounds like you were having fun.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Didn't you once post about being mediocre?!? Your playing kicks the shit out of mine. Seriously. I really enjoyed that and am envious of how easy it sounded. Well done sir.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

))=. 
N


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

You all might want to stop with the likes... I could be inclined to actually put up a song or two I have written and no one needs that 🤣



Verne said:


> Didn't you once post about being mediocre?!? Your playing kicks the shit out of mine. Seriously. I really enjoyed that and am envious of how easy it sounded. Well done sir.


Post something up, I think you are better than you think. Or at least I bet that others will think you are better than you do. If you love it, that's the good.

I am mediocre, at best. Someday I'll put the effort in to get good...till then, noodle Nation baby. If I had more focus..... I would be a force lol


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sorry about the post (#15) above from the granddaughter. There‘s now drool on my iPad.

There’s genuine spirit in your post, that counts for a lot. I firmly believe that recording yourself is the best way to progress after you know a few chords and scales, or riffs and licks.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Mooh said:


> Sorry about the post (#15) above from the granddaughter. There‘s now drool on my iPad.
> 
> There’s genuine spirit in your post, that counts for a lot. I firmly believe that recording yourself is the best way to progress after you know a few chords and scales, or riffs and licks.


I was all excited Mooh as criticism is more productive than praise 

....turns out a drooly child wins this round however.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it’s a bit of a trap to say I’m no good or I’ll never be good. The simple fact is that there are some things guitar related that you are indeed good at and others that you suck at. At least that’s the way it is for me. The key is to play to your strengths and minimize your weaknesses. And the beauty of it is, for everyone, those things may be different. That doesn’t mean we give up on trying to improve our weak points to up our overall performance though…but take a moment to take pride in what you ARE good at.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Brunz @JBFairthorne I know for a fact that I am not good. I don't mind though. It's the ability to make music for myself (and cats) that I enjoy. I may never record myself as I don't feel the need to right now. One day, maybe I'll get better, but I don't compare myself outright with others. Brunz is better, plain and simple. I still enjoy playing what I know, or can, play. It's just me, a cat or 2, my guitars and amps and the solitude to play whatever, even if it is just chords. It's the sound coming from the amp that pleases me.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Verne said:


> @Brunz @JBFairthorne I know for a fact that I am not good. I don't mind though. It's the ability to make music for myself (and cats) that I enjoy. I may never record myself as I don't feel the need to right now. One day, maybe I'll get better, but I don't compare myself outright with others. Brunz is better, plain and simple. I still enjoy playing what I know, or can, play. It's just me, a cat or 2, my guitars and amps and the solitude to play whatever, even if it is just chords. It's the sound coming from the amp that pleases me.


Well said Verne!
The way you speak about it, I can feel the joy you get from it. That's the important thingamamabob


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Being “good” is about more than technical proficiency. A simple progression and some lyrics that make people feel something can be quite enough.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

jdto said:


> Being “good” is about more than technical proficiency. A simple progression and some lyrics that make people feel something can be quite enough.


It ain't magic. A little humanity, a little art with the artifice 
here's a fine example


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> @Brunz @JBFairthorne I know for a fact that I am not good. I don't mind though. It's the ability to make music for myself (and cats) that I enjoy. I may never record myself as I don't feel the need to right now. One day, maybe I'll get better, but I don't compare myself outright with others. Brunz is better, plain and simple. I still enjoy playing what I know, or can, play. It's just me, a cat or 2, my guitars and amps and the solitude to play whatever, even if it is just chords. It's the sound coming from the amp that pleases me.


We are on exactly the same page...but I don't have a cat or two.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Always remember, in spite of mainstream TV trying to make it so, music is not a competition.
> 
> It really isn't. The BUSINESS of music can be competitive, but art and music should not be in my opinion.
> 
> ...


The greatest poem is not that which is most skillfully constructed, but that in which there is the most poetry. _L. Schefer_


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Brunz said:


> I'll never be the best, I probably won't ever be good.... but ill be damn sure I have the most fun
> ....maybe not the most fun, that would make it a contest. Let's just say I have a lot of fun.


Some played harder and some played smarter but nobody played like me. _Bob Bossin “Daddy was a Ballplayer”_

Bob Bossin was a member of Toronto roots band Stringband and now lives on Saltspring Island.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Doug Gifford said:


> Some played harder and some played smarter but nobody played like me. _Bob Bossin “Daddy was a Ballplayer”_
> 
> Bob Bossin was a member of Toronto roots band Stringband and now lives on Saltspring Island.


I conveniently missed the last ferry off Saltspring island one evening while visiting with a girlfriend at the time, we had to stay overnight, that was a shame. Oopsies, silly me 
14 years later, she is still my wife. 
I love that island.

That could be a song, "One can o' Pringles and a Blue Buck" maybe I can go write that now lol

For anyone that is unaware, blue buck is a session beer from much loved Phillips Brewing out of Victoria.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Brunz said:


> I conveniently missed the last ferry off Saltspring island one evening while visiting with a girlfriend at the time, we had to stay overnight, that was a shame. Oopsies, silly me
> 14 years later, she is still my wife.
> I love that island.
> 
> ...


Just checked my correspondence with Bob and he's on Gabriola. There's more than two islands (Victoria and Saltspring) out there? Golly!


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

I liked it. real cool.

Gulf islands, Love them all, might lean towards Quadra.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Doug Gifford said:


> Just checked my correspondence with Bob and he's on Gabriola. There's more than two islands (Victoria and Saltspring) out there? Golly!


Vancouver Island is the main Island, but there are a butt load. 

Gabriola is an island off Nanaimo, you jump a ferry from down town and voila you are there. Mudge island is off that and houses a good 40? homes. Then there are all the less populated islands in that little group such as De Courcy, Valdes, Thetis, Galiano, Pender, Saltspring. Those are the biggins headed south, then north is a butt load more.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like you had a couple of good little motifs going there. Listen back to it a few times and hone in and build on the tastier parts. I was hoping you'd do some call and response with that Bass line near the beginning, but that can be for next time. Don't worry about going off key, I played a Hall party and played an entire guitar solo in the wrong key.  It happens.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Dorian2 said:


> Sounds like you had a couple of good little motifs going there. Listen back to it a few times and hone in and build on the tastier parts. I was hoping you'd do some call and response with that Bass line near the beginning, but that can be for next time. Don't worry about going off key, I played a Hall party and played an entire guitar solo in the wrong key.  It happens.


I haven't really sat down to refine it, it was a while ago. Put up a random drum sample, laid a bass line down without too much thought, which should be obvious given that it has about 6 parts that don't really go anywhere lol then played some guitar over it. There are 2 sections of the bass I really liked, the guitar i sloppy as balls but I can hear what my brain was thinking. I think I can build a decent song out of it.

I just wanted to get something out in the world, maybe force myself to actually put some work in... work is my mortal enemy though 

Thanks for the feedback though. I like feedback, I can work with that. What I really want is someone to work with.... that would be much better lol


----------

